# 92 MAXIMA PARTS CAR 68k original miles



## bugout908 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey guys unfortunately i rear ended another car with my max... only 68k original miles... the car still starts and there are no fluids leaking.. just body damage. I LIVE IN FLOWERY BRANCH GA... the car must be gone next saturday 5/26/09 BEST OFFER TAKES IT OR ITS GOING TO THE CAR JUNKER. Id much rather have her go to one of you guys than a junker. 

contact info

[email protected]
908 872 1428

ask for Jeff

once again the car is located in NW Georgia(Flowery Branch)


----------

